# Boss straightblade lock pins wont engage/lineup to truck mount



## Omarimoe (Feb 19, 2017)

i have had one of the 2 plows in question for 4 years the other was part of a truck deal lastyear. one of the plows is a trip edge 8ft the other is a trip blade 8ft. anyway i have previously had zero issues mounting/unmounting either plow on either of my 2 trucks but lastnight for some reason i couldnt get the trip blade plow to disengage/unpin itself from the truck. it was cold and late so i figured i'd mess with it today. i played with it today and am having the same issue with both plows. for some reason the 2 locking pins on both plows wont slide into or out of the truck side mount, like the holes are ever so slightly misaligned now. i had no issues with the snowfall before this last one, the plows just went on the trucks with no issues and this most recent snowfall was less than 2 inches so i cant imagine i bent something pushing that little amount of material? i ended up getting the plow off the truck with a floor jack and hitting the pins with a rubber mallet but when i tried getting it back on the pins just wouldn't pop in no matter what i did. anyone have any experience with something similar? it's almost as if the truck/mount somehow got taller? im kind of at a loss for what could have happened but want to get this resolved before we get more snow and im freezing my ass off for 2 hours with an engine crane trying to get my plow mounted lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tough to say without seeing it. Pictures of the pushbeam/truck frame would help. Make sure the holes are visible in the photos as well.

Off hand, I can only guess. Possibly rust build up in the holes on the pushbeam? Or, as you suggested, being tweaked even a bit will cause them to bind up. 

The beam height changing (even hypothetically) wouldn't really cause issues with it coming on or off unless you did something like add a 6" lift kit that you forgot to mention.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

Under each of the "On/Off" levers there is a spring. Mine were worn and the levers wouldn't fully engage nor disengage. You might want to check that.


----------



## Omarimoe (Feb 19, 2017)

So i got it figured out today. I will admit i feel kind of stupid so please dont beat me up to bad but at my shop where i keep the plows isnt always cleared the best. Turns out there was a peice of ice covered by snow that was underneather one corner of both plows (they sit side by side). Anyway i grabbed 2 floor jacks removed the ice and perfectly leveled the blades and the plows went on perfect. I would never have guessed the plows being ever so slightly uneven would throw the pins off that much. Simple fix just feel like a super rookie lol. On a side note i found 2 broken welds on the little ears of the locking pins. Could have come from me hitting them with a mallet the other day so those will need to be replaced.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Omarimoe said:


> So i got it figured out today. I will admit i feel kind of stupid so please dont beat me up to bad but at my shop where i keep the plows isnt always cleared the best. Turns out there was a peice of ice covered by snow that was underneather one corner of both plows (they sit side by side). Anyway i grabbed 2 floor jacks removed the ice and perfectly leveled the blades and the plows went on perfect. I would never have guessed the plows being ever so slightly uneven would throw the pins off that much. Simple fix just feel like a super rookie lol. On a side note i found 2 broken welds on the little ears of the locking pins. Could have come from me hitting them with a mallet the other day so those will need to be replaced.


eh, those handles break all the time, you can weld it back together, or get new pins. About a 40 dollar part depending where you're at


----------

